

Ask HN: Are we moving away from apps (and to the browser) or towards them? - txsl

I recently came across http://readwrite.com/2012/05/11/apps-arent-dead-neither-is-the-web-the-parrot-is-though and http://readwrite.com/2012/05/10/the-app-is-dead-ok-not-really-but-the-browser-is-back but realised these are a little old now. Looking at where we are now, where do people think we are headed?
======
rukshn
i personally thinks apps are the future and browser is not. Some even think to
go beyond an app that needs to be opened by the user but something that does
things frictionlessly like via alerts and all

